# Erstes Mal an den See feedern



## laraque (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen 
Habe letztes Jahr erfolgreich meine Angelprüfung absolviert :m
und jetzt wollte ich am langen WE das aller erste mal angeln gehen. Leider habe ich noch die ein oder andere Frage an euch bevor ich beruhigt ans Wasser gehen kann.

Habe mir eine Browning Ambition Feederer 3,90m WG 120g und eine Browning Backfire 640 FD Rolle zugelegt.
Damit möchte ich an einem See auf Weißfische wie Rotaugen angeln. Ich denke/hoffe das sollte für den Anfang ok sein?!

Die Ausrüstung die man so haben muss wie Kescher und Holzknüppel und so hab ich natürlich schon. Aber die "Kleinigkeiten" fehlen noch...
Ich habe da an folgendes gedacht: Feederbooms, Futterkorb (10-20g), Futtermischung (1kg für 1,99€), Wirbel, Stopper,
fertig gebundene Vorfachhaken (welche Größe an Haken brauch ich und wie stark sollte das Vorfach sein?), Hauptschnur (wie stark?) und noch Würmer/Maden oder ähnliches 

Gibt es noch irgendwas wichtiges das ich unbedingt mit ans Wasser nehmen sollte, oder kann ich mit den Sachen starten?
Wäre echt lieb wenn ihr noch auf die offenen Punkte eingehen könntet, weil da tu ich mich sehr schwer 

Ich hoffe meine Überlegungen gehen schon in die richtige Richtung oder ihr zeigt mir die richtige Richtung 

Danke für's durchlesen und für eure Hilfe.

Lg
Chris


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Wenn du eine Rute mit 120 Gr. Wurfgewicht hast , dann willst du damit keine 20 Gr. Futterkörbe werfen !
Feederbooms sind nicht unbedingt nötig , wenn du einen Seitenarm binden kannst.
Zum feedern nehm ich von Hakengröße 12-18 alles , kommt halt immer drauf an , die wie Haken ausfallen.
Nun stellt sich die Frage , ob Mono oder Geflecht.
Auf meiner Winkelpicker hab ich Mono , weil es einfach noch ein wenig Dehnung aufweißt , was bei 20 gr Wurfgewicht nicht all zu schlecht ist.
Geflecht würde ich 0,06mm nehmen , weshalb man aber auch sehr viel braucht . Deshalb würde ich zu Mono raten , wobei 0,16-0,18 mm total  ausreichen würde.
Verbessert mich bei falschen Einschätzungen bitte


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

18er mono und 12-18er haken. Und auch mit ner 120 g rute kann man leichte körbe werfen. Schwerer brauchst am see auch in der regel nicht ausser du willst weiter raus. Stuhl und rutenhalter wär noch net schlecht!  und tangleboom sind für den anfang perfekt, da brauchst nix binden können...


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Rute mit 120 Gr. Wurfgewicht hast , dann willst du damit keine 20 Gr. Futterkörbe werfen !
> Feederbooms sind nicht unbedingt nötig , wenn du einen Seitenarm binden kannst.
> Zum feedern nehm ich von Hakengröße 12-18 alles , kommt halt immer drauf an , die wie Haken ausfallen.
> Nun stellt sich die Frage , ob Mono oder Geflecht.
> ...


 
einem Anfänger zu solch dünnen Schnüren zu raten... Hmmm!
Für einen erfahrenen Angler durchaus sinnvoll mit solch feinem Zeugs zu angeln, aber....
Ich rate dir eher zu etwas dickerer Schnur, z.B. o,25mm monofiler Schnur, von geflochtener Schnur für Anfänger rate ich ab (es sei denn, du angelst weit draußen). Wichtig ist dass die Hauptschnur dicker bzw. tragfähiger als die Vorfächer ist.:m
Haken Gr. 12 oder 14, nicht zu fein weil dementsprechend die Vorfächer wieder feiner sind.

Wenn da nur Rotaugen beißen ist das feine Zeugs OK, aber falls da mal was dickeres anbeißt ist der Frust groß, wenn der Fisch mangels Erfahrung abreißt... oder ausschlitzt.

Auf dünnere Schnur kannst du wechseln, wenn du Erfahrung gesammelt hast und dir das Feedern weiterhin Spaß macht.

Anti-Tangle-Dinger sind zu empfehlen, wenn du die Dinger direkt auf der Hauptschnur laufen lässt.

für einen See sind 20g-Futterkörbe m.E. durchaus ausreichend 10g wären auch OK, es sei denn du angelst weit draußen. Allerdings sind die 120g Wurfgewicht schon sehr hoch, wobei du dabei halt sehr große Futterkörbe nehmen kannst. Die gibt's ja auch sehr viele Unterschiede.

Als Köder sind Maden oder Mais oder eine Kombination aus beiden OK. Wichtig ist, dass du davon auch etwas ins Futter mischst.

Wichtig ist ein bequemer Stuhl, gescheite Rutenhalter und Hakenlöser, das fehlt bei der Auflistung.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Ich kann mich dem Kaulbarschbuben nur anschließen!

Von feinen Schnüren (und Geflochtener!) ist Einsteigern erst mal abzuraten.

Ich selbst hab sogar eine 30er Mono auf meiner Feederrolle, da ich sie gerne für diverse andere Zwecke missbrauche...
Den Rest regle ich über die Vorfachstärke.

Die selbst binden zu lernen, sollte Dein nächstes Ziel werden!
Den richtigen Haken am passenden Vorfach zu finden ist fast unmöglich.
Und die Qualität der fertigen Vorfächer läßt auch oft zu wünschen übrig...#d

Aber für den ersten Versuch werden sie schon reichen!

Sonst braucht Du erst mal nicht so viele Kleinteile.
Ein Hakenlöser sollte natürlich nicht fehlen!

Mit den Anti-Tangle-Tubes hab ich beim Feedern nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht:
Gab Fehlbisse ohne Ende!#q

Ich mach immer eine Schlaufenmontage.
Damit gab´s keine Probleme.
Ist ganz simpel zu binden:
Karabinerwirbel aufädeln, dann einen normalen Schlaufenknoten oberhalb machen.
Die Schlaufe sollte ca. 30cm lang sein, der Wirbel läuft in der Schlaufe.
Dann ziehst Du den Wirbel zum Knoten, und machst einen Zweiten Schlaufenknoten.
Wichtig ist, daß die Schnüre dabei asymmetrisch sind:

Der Schnurteil, in dem der Wirbel läuft, muß länger sein, als das andere Stück!
In die kleine Schlaufe schlaufst Du Dein Vorfach ein, in den Karabiner kommt der Futterkorb.

Google mal, dann findest Du die passenden Bilder/Videos dazu!

Als Neuling wirst Du sicher noch nicht so zielsicher werfen.
Fisch als lieber auf Kurze Distanzen!
Das einclippen der Schnur hilft, den Futterplatz sicher zu treffen.
(Tante Google gibt Rat...) 

Ich wünsch Dir viel Petri Heil für Deinen ersten Versuch!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Marrec83 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Hallöchen !

Ich kann mich meinen Vorredner nur anschließen: Vergiss Feederboom ! Guck mal unter Google - Bilder und gib Schlaufenmontage ein. Dort ist es prima erklärt.

Ansonsten kann ich zur geflochtenen raten. Ich nehme an Du angelst auf einer gewissen Entfernung. Somit brauchst Du Schnur mit wenig Dehnung. Du wirst sicher wie es üblich ist, Deine Schnur im Clip der Rolle einhängen, um immer die exakte Entfernung zu werfen. Falls Du als Anfänger mal nen kräftigeren Wurf machst als es die Entfernung zulässt, kannst Du zur Sicherheit 3-4m Schlagschnur am Ende der Geflochtenen knoten. Die paar Meter reichen, um die Wucht des Körpchens aufzufangen. so reißt Du das Ding nicht ab und schonst auch noch den Rollenclip.

Futterkörbchen zum anfüttern (ersten 3-5 Würfe ohne Haken), mit Futter mit mehr als 100g. Danach ein Korb mit 20-30g. Evtl., je nach Entfernung, ist die Art des Körbchens interessant (Speedkorb).

Hakengröße Schnur wie oben angegeben. Ich fische immer nach dem Motto: So fein wie möglich, so grob wie nötig. Dir als Anfänger kann ich dazu auch nur raten. Du wirst sehr schnell raus haben nicht dauernd die Montage zu verlieren.

Wirbel/Karabiner benötigst Du nur am Körbchen dank der Schlaufenmontage.

Achte darauf wie Du die Maden an den Haken machst: Wenn Du sie falsch dran machst, erhältst Du einen unglaublichen Drall auf der Schnur.

Und ganz wichtig: Übe ohne Futter genau einen Platz zu treffen. Such Dir einen Punkt am anderen Ufer (z.B. Baum), und wirf was das Zeug hält.

Das Ausloten ist Übungssache. Das bekommst Du aber schon noch raus.

Viel Spaß beim Feedern !!!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Andal (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Dann fassen wir doch mal für den Anfänger zusammen:

Rute und Rolle sind schon mal sehr passend ausgesucht. Bei der Schnur rate ich dir zum Mittelweg. Eine .22er Mono ist vollkommen ausreichend. Diese Rute ist kein Besenstil und übertreibt bei der Wurfgewichtsangabe ein klein wenig.

Die Booms kannst du getrost vergessen. Eine Schlaufenmontage ist besser und auch billiger. Besondere Rigs brauchst du auch keine. Kauf dir lose Öhrhaken und binde deine Vorfächer selber.

Vergiss zu Anfang den propagierten Weitenwahn. Vergiss auch als Anfänger die Sache mit dem Schnurklipp. Das brauchst du nicht und macht dir mehr Scherereien, als es dir was nützt. 

Besorg dir auch ein Sortiment an Grundbleien. Denn dort, wo du dein Futter noch von Hand hinbekommst, ist es im Stillwasser besser, du angelst mit einem Bodenblei, statt mit dem Futterkorb. Das ist einfacher, weniger laut und in den meisten Fällen auch sensibler, also erfolgreicher.

Lass dich nicht von den ganzen "Profi-Tipps" verunsichern. Du bist kein Wettk(r)ampf-Angler. Merk dir für alle Zeiten eines: "Keep it simple". Je unkomplizierter du angelst, desto stressfreier angelst du, desto mehr kannst du dich auf die Fische konzentrieren und fängst am Ende mindestens genau so gut, wie mit einem riesen Gedöns!


----------



## laraque (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Hey,
vielen Dank für eure tolle Hilfe. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, sodass ich jetzt eure Ratschläge in die Tat umsetzen kann. Ich werde dann versuchen die Seitenarmmontage selbst zu knoten. Wird schon passen  zur Sicherheit hab ich aber mal noch Feederbooms dazu bestellt :m

Ich denke am besten ist es jetzt draußen am Gewässer Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

Ich werde berichten wenn ich dazu komme.

Also...danke nochmal an euch.

Lg


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

... ich freue mich schon auf deine Berichte.
Üben, üben, üben...dann klappt das auch.#a

Viel Glück und Petri Heil.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*



Andal schrieb:


> Denn dort, wo du dein Futter noch von Hand hinbekommst, ist es im Stillwasser besser, du angelst mit einem Bodenblei, statt mit dem Futterkorb. Das ist einfacher, weniger laut und in den meisten Fällen auch sensibler, also erfolgreicher.



Da, wo ich im Stillwasser das Futter mit der Hand hinbekomme, angle ich mit der Posenmontage. 

Mal im Ernst: Im Stillgewässer vor meinen Füßen packe ich die 10 Zoll Stalker-Rute mit 3g-Laufpose aus. Dort zu Feedern ist doch ein Schmarren. Und eine Floatrute (ob nun eine kurze Stalker oder eine "echte" Floatrute) gehört eh ins Repertoire eines Anglers. Feeder-Ruten sind immer ein Kompromiss, wenn die Posenangelei aufgrund der Gegebenheiten nicht passt. So sensibel wie eine Pose ist die Feeder-Rute nun mal nicht.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

@ Naturliebhaber: Der TE hat noch nicht lange seine Prüfung hinter sich und war bis jetzt 1x angeln...
Da kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass er schon eine komplette Ausrüstung und v.a. das entsprechende Wissen hat, um jede Angelmethode zu beherrschen.
Ausserdem hat er Lust die Feederrute zu schwingen und das diese Methode für Anfänger wesentlich einfacher zu erlernen ist, als vernünftig mit der Pose zu fischen wirst du auch nicht bestreiten, oder?
Gruss ROY


----------



## Bundy110 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Hallo...
Ich hab hier mal den ganzen Beitrag so mitgelesen und finde Ihn auch interessant..Aber was mir aufgefallen ist,es wird oft die Anwendung von Feederbooms abgeraten...Mich würde mal einfach interessieren warum da abgeraten wird.Ich benutze die Feederbooms auch und konnte aber bisher noch nicht klagen darüber,ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren beleeren...


----------



## Roy Digerhund (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

@ Bundy:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...O-8859-1&q=Vorteile+schlaufenmontage&sa=Suche
Gruss ROY


----------



## ulli1958m (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Achte darauf wie Du die Maden an den Haken machst: ...*Richtig? ... z.B. bei 3 Maden eine lang auf den Schenkel ziehen und die beiden anderen eine am Kopf und eine am Ende der Made einzuhaken...... *Wenn Du sie falsch dran machst, erhältst Du einen unglaublichen Drall auf der Schnur.


Macht es Sinn einen kleinen Microwirbel in den Seitenarm mit einzubinden? 
Gibt es dadurch mehr Nachteile wie Vorteile und wenn ja welche? |kopfkrat

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

So ein zusätzlicher Wirbel kann dazu führen, dass das Vorfach beim Wurf zu wedeln anfängt und sich im Rest der Montage fängt.

Ich akzepiere einfach den Drall und wenn er zu arg wird, ziehe ich das Vorfach einmal durch einen Amadou, das ist so eine Art Lederläppchen mit einer Korkeinlage (aus dem Bereich Fliegenfischen) und schon ist alles wieder brauchbar glatt und drallfrei.


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da, wo ich im Stillwasser das Futter mit der Hand hinbekomme, angle ich mit der Posenmontage.
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Im Stillgewässer vor meinen Füßen packe ich die 10 Zoll Stalker-Rute mit 3g-Laufpose aus. Dort zu Feedern ist doch ein Schmarren. Und eine Floatrute (ob nun eine kurze Stalker oder eine "echte" Floatrute) gehört eh ins Repertoire eines Anglers. Feeder-Ruten sind immer ein Kompromiss, wenn die Posenangelei aufgrund der Gegebenheiten nicht passt. So sensibel wie eine Pose ist die Feeder-Rute nun mal nicht.



Einspruch Euer Gnaden! 

Es gibt durchaus Gelegenheiten, wo man im Nahbereich mit der Pose nicht, oder nicht gut klarkommt. Wind, Winddrift, Strömung (die gibts auch in Seen!). Da bist du dann mit einer leichten Feeder, einer Bomb-Rod, der Schwingspitze, oder einem Picker klar im Vorteil. Aber das geht jetzt für den TE wirklich zu sehr ins Eingemachte!

Für einen Einsteiger ist es am einfachsten, wenn er am Grund seine Köder anbieten will, das direkt und eben mit einer nicht zu schweren Feederrute zu machen, als über den "Umweg" mit einer Pose. Das kommt dann alles später und mit Garantie!


----------



## Marrec83 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn einen kleinen Microwirbel in den Seitenarm mit einzubinden?
> Gibt es dadurch mehr Nachteile wie Vorteile und wenn ja welche? |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruss
> Ulli


 
Egal wie lang das Vorfach ist: Der Wirbel bekommt erst gar nicht den Drall der Maden komplett mit ! Die drehen so schnell (wenn man es falsch macht), dass das Vorfach direkt am Haken beginnt schöne, gleichmäßige Seitenärmchen zu produzieren. Da ist der Wirbel machtlos.


Zu dem "Feedern mit Grundblei"...
Wo ist der Unterschied ob ich den Futterkorb mit Futter versenke, oder Grundblei und das Futter nachschmeiße ??? Das soll leiser sein ? #q

Zu dem "Experten-Erzähle" und unkompliziert angeln...
Es sind keine "Experten-Tipps", sondern einfach nur Ratschläge, um sein feedern zu verbessern ! Was nützt mir das wenn ich den Clip raus lasse ? Gerade als Anfänger muss der rein damit man zumindest die Entfernung schonmal gut einhält. Unter unkompliziertes Angeln verstehe ich, wie Du es schon erwähnt hast, Grundblei, Maden am Haken und die Sonne genießen. Da brauch ich dann auch nicht noch anfüttern weil es soll ja unkompliziert sein. Wer es "unkompliziert" mag, ich nenne es lieber "einfach", der hat nix mit feedern anner Mütze.

Es waren ja nur grundlegende Tipps ! Da gibt es unendlich was man noch verbessern kann. Ich sag nur Thema Futter... aber da man ja unkompliziert angeln mag kann man auch Erde oder Paniermehl pur nehmen...


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Roy Digerhund (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Ich binde in meine Schlaufenmontage immer einen KLEINEN Karabinerwirbel mit ein, in den ich das Vorfach einhänge. Das ist für mich wesentlich angenehmer, als das Einschlaufen des Vorfachs und verheddern tut sich bei mir nichts.
Jeder wie er will...
Gruss ROY


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Warum denn so giftig? 

Warum eine Montage mit Grundblei leiser ist?

Nun, du legst dir mit einem Korb einen Platz an. Heißt du wirfst zuerst einmal eine Zeit lang nur mit dem Korb und ohne Vorfach, um die nötige Menge Futter auf den Platz zu bringen. Das macht ordentlich Radau, ist aber auch nicht lauter, als Futterballen einzuwerfen, mit denen du aber schneller und mehr Futter einbringen kannst.

Bitte jetzt nicht übersehen, wir sprechen von Stillgewässern und Entfernungen, wo das möglich ist. Langdistanz und Flüsse sind ein ganz anderes Feld!

Und jetzt geht es ans Fischen. Kleinerer Futterkorb gegen ein flaches Tellerblei, wobei da auch immer wieder kleinere Futtermengen nachgelegt werden (müssen). Ein Futtekorb (plus Futter) patscht ganz anders aufs Wasser, als ein gleichschweres Tellerblei und gelegentlich mal ein Schuss mit der Maden/Partikelzwille. Probiere es aus, was mehr patscht!

Bei Rotaugen in besserer Köderfischgröße mag das egal sein, aber es gibt Fischarten, die stehen überhaupt nicht auf so ein Bombardement. Schleien und Karauschen, um nur zwei Arten zu nennen.

Außerdem habe ich dem TE nicht verordnet, prinzipiell so zu fischen, sondern sich grundsätzlich diese Alternative offen zu halten. Wie sagt man so schön? Vielfalt begeistert!


----------



## Marrec83 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Sorry ich wollte nicht giftig rüberkommen... war und bin ich auch nicht. Entschuldige hierfür.

Nochmal zum Futterkorb vs. Blei (bei Entfernungen bei denen ich nicht zur Feederrute greifen würde):

Das ein Blei leiser ist als ein Futterkorb stimme ich zu. Wobei es auch "leise" Modelle gibt (Speedkörbchen mit Kugelblei zum Beispiel).
Du wirst sicher schon erlebt haben, wo Du PUNKTGENAU Deinen Köder am Futterplatz prästieren musst, damit Du überhaupt einen Biss bekommst (z.B. im Winter).
In anderen Jahreszeiten, da sind wir uns sicher einig, ist es wichtig sehr regelmäßig das Futter am Platz zu haben. Somit muss ich auch bei beiden Methoden das Futter einbringen. Das Ziel ist doch der gleiche: Eine Menge X an Futter in regelmäßigen Abständen zum Grund bringen. Es macht also genauso oft "plums" und ist auch genauso laut. Jedoch finde ich, dass es mit Körbchen genauer und auch erfolgsreicher ist. Warum ? Die Fische beißen schon sehr oft während der Absinkphase der Maden, also extrem kurz nach dem Aufprall des Körbchens auf den Grund. Da denke ich nicht dass sich die Fische vom Korb verscheuchen lassen. Ist also für mich ein weiterer Vorteil vom feedern. 

Grundsätzlich fische ich nicht mit einem 120g Korb auf 1m Tiefe. Da greife ich zur Pose.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Im Stillgewässer vor meinen Füßen packe ich die 10 Zoll Stalker-Rute ...


10 Zoll Rute? Dachte diese Rutenlänge (10 Zoll ~ 26cm) findet eher beim Eisangeln Anwendung...

@TE: die Booms würde ich weglassen, Rute und Rolle sind gut, ansonsten halt dich an das was Andal geschrieben hat.


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Schau, es geht ja hier nicht darum, die ultimative Methode zu finden, sondern einem Einsteiger aufzuzeigen, wie es erstens einfach geht und das es zweitens ebenso einfache Alternativen gibt.

Wenn ich mit einem unterhalte, der auch schon seit Jahr und Tag angelt, dann kommt man zwangsläufig auf ganz andere Aspekte. Nur wenn man einen Einsteiger gleich auf so einem Niveau losschickt, dann steht halt zu befürchten, dass er sich verzettelt. Einen Mopedneuling setzt man ja auch nicht gleich auf eine Hayabusa und jagt ihn um die Nordschleife herum. 

Das ist es auch, was ich u.a. mit einfachem Fischen meine.


----------



## laraque (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Ich finde es echt toll, dass sich so eine rege Diskussion entwickelt hat. Vielen Dank dafür.
Aus dem großen Erfahrungsschatz den ihr mit mir teilt kann ich viel lernen und verschiedene Methoden ausprobieren #6

Jetzt kann ich es kaum erwarten ans Wasser zu kommen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Lg


----------



## MaxiDelme (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*



Andal schrieb:


> Schau, es geht ja hier nicht darum, die ultimative Methode zu finden, sondern einem Einsteiger aufzuzeigen, wie es erstens einfach geht und das es zweitens ebenso einfache Alternativen gibt.



Schön geschrieben. Mir ist es auch schon aufgefallen, dass Einsteigern relativ komplizierte Methoden, Montagen und auch teures Gerät empfohlen wurden. Die ganze Knotenbinderei und das Getüdel kommen mit der Zeit von selbst, man will sich ja verbessern. Aber vorher sollte man erst einmal relativ einfach anfangen.



laraque schrieb:


> Gibt es noch irgendwas wichtiges das ich unbedingt mit ans Wasser nehmen sollte, oder kann ich mit den Sachen starten?



So wie es momentan bei uns aussieht, solltest du vielleicht noch eine Regenjacke einpacken. ;-) Ansonsten scheinst du bestens gerüstet zu sein.

Und falls du die ersten Male nicht fängst, bleib am Ball. Platzwechsel wirken manchmal wahre Wunder. Eventuell auch schon nach zwei, drei Stunden ohne Biss.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## laraque (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern wie geplant zum ersten Mal angeln :m.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen...gefangen hab ich nichts, aber das ist für mich nicht weiter tragisch.

Habe ohne Feederbooms geangelt und die Montagen selber gebunden. Nur die Vorfächer waren schon fertig 

Es war einfach herrlich entspannend und schön die Natur zu genießen. Wenn dann noch irgendwann die Fischlis kommen, ist sowas kaum zu toppen.

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure zahlreichen Hilfestellungen.

Lg


----------



## Black-Death (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

nicht verzagen...mir als anfänger sind beim feedern auch die ersten bisse gekommen. kann es auch kaum noch erwarten bis meine bachelorarbeit fertig ist und ich auch mal wieder längere zeit am wasser sein kann


----------



## free-eagle (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

verfolge den Thread sehr aufmerksam. Finde ihn wirklich interessant und hoffe, dass der TE noch einige Erfahrungen seiner nächsten Feedersessions folgen lässt.

Finde als Anfänger ist es wirklich besser sich erst einer Angelart zu widmen und dann über zur nächsten zu gehen.

Ich habe letztes Jahr nach dem Angelschein auch tausend Dinge auf einmal starten und gleichzeitig starten wollen, aber dabei kommt nix gescheites raus. Ich wusste mein Hauptinteresse wird bei Spinn- und Feederfischen liegen. Da ich einiges an Ausrüstung überraschend vom Schwiegervater geschenkt bekam, hauptsächlich Equipment zum Spinnfischen, habe ich erst einmal damit angefangen. 

Nach einem Jahr Spinnfischen, dem Erwerb einiger neuen Ruten und Rollen, habe ich von Gufis, Mepps verschieden Arten (Texas- Carolina, Dropshotten) durchprobiert um das alles in seinen Grundzügen zu erlernen und ersteinmal zu verstehen.

Nun bin ich beim Feederfischen angelangt und stehe auch hier ganz am Anfang. Da ich aber weiß, nach einigen Startversuchen, dass dies neben Spinnfischen genau mein Ding ist, habe ich mir auch gleich die fehlende Ausrüstung unter Klagen meiner Frau zugelegt und jetzt warte ich aufs erste brauchbare Wetter, dies alles und auch was ich hier so lese - auszuprobieren.

Ich finde es daher für den TE ebenfalls, wie einige Vorredner auch schrieben, besser, egal ob das nun an diesem See die allerbeste Methode oder nicht ist, erst einmal das zu erlernen was man möchte und das ist ja das Feedern. 
Die Tipps von Andal lese ich auch immer sehr gerne, genau solche Hinweise (möglichst einfach, usw) erhalte ich auch immer von meinem Schwiegervater und er hatte bis jetzt auch immer recht damit. |bla: Auch wenn er mit manchen neueren Ferz wie Texas, Carolina wenig anfangen kann - da kann man sich ja selbst einlesen. Wichtig sind die Grundlagen.

Deshalb wäre es an dieser Stelle für mich ebenfalls viel zu schwer nun auch noch gleichzeitig das Angeln mit den korrekten Posenmontagen zu erlernen....das ist für mich noch ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln (hatte mal zugeguckt und nicht! begriffen...). Der Ritt auf der Hayabusa in der grünen Hölle also, kommt dann im nächsten Jahr dran, wenn ich das Feedern in den Grundlagen verstanden und gut umgesetzt habe. 

Viel Spaß und bitte weiter hier fleissig berichten.

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## laraque (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

Hallo zusammen #h
War bei dem super Wetter heute mal wieder draußen mein Glück versuchen.
Um 8:00 uhr gings los, Kumpel (kein Angler - noch nicht ) abholen, Tanke bissl Bier und Brötchen holen und dann ab an die Weschnitz.
Haben uns dann ein ruhiges Plätzchen gesucht und die Angel startbereit gemacht (diesmal mit Feederboom).
Zum Anfüttern hatte ich so fertig Futter und als Köder wurde der Mais gebadet. Die ersten drei Stunden vergingen ohne Biss, sodass mein Kumpel schon verzweifelt nach Würmer gegraben hat um den Fischen Alternativen zu bieten.

Nach gefundenem Wurm und einer weiteren Stunde haben wir dann beschlossen den Platz zu wechseln.

500m stromabwärts haben wir dann ein neues Lager aufgeschlagen und dort unser Glück versucht. Der Wurm ging leider unterwegs verloren, da ich mit der montierten Angel im Baum hängen geblieben bin |rolleyes

Jetzt also wieder Mais...als langsam der Verdacht aufkam, dass es in der Weschnitz keine Fische gibt war es soweit: die Rute war krumm :m

Klasse vllt. n kleines Rotauge oder so, dachte ich mir. Nach ein paar Umdrehungen mit der Rolle dann die große Freude: Das ist kein Rotauge und klein isses auch net.
Schnell den Kumpel aufgescheucht und zum keschern geschickt und nach kurzer Zeit war mein aller erster Fang gelandet:
Eine Döbeldame mit (für mich) stattlichen 45 cm :l

War alles in allem ein super Tag mit einem tollen Fang.

Wenn ich noch n gutes Foto find reich ich das gerne nach :m

Danke fürs lesen und liebe Grüße


----------



## Black-Death (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erstes Mal an den See feedern*

glückwunsch und petri! :m


----------

